# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  ایجاد جدول با دستوری در متلب

## nadaf.m

برای نمایش یکسری خروجی در جدول،بایداز چه دستوری استفاده کرد.مثلا دما ومساحت ویهسری عدد دیگه داریم میخایم تو جدول نمایش بدیم با ید چ کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

